
Free Pascal has now a WebAssembly back end - mariuz
https://lists.freepascal.org/pipermail/fpc-pascal/2019-September/056848.html
======
peter_d_sherman
...In addition to: Intel x86 (including 8086), AMD64/x86-64, PowerPC,
PowerPC64, SPARC, ARM, AArch64, MIPS and the JVM. Supported operating systems
include Linux, FreeBSD, Haiku, Mac OS X/iOS/iPhoneSimulator/Darwin, DOS (16
and 32 bit), Win32, Win64, WinCE, OS/2, MorphOS, Nintendo GBA, Nintendo DS,
Nintendo Wii, Android, AIX and AROS...

------
paride5745
<irony> Time for a COBOL WebAssembly backend. </irony>

Congrats to the FreePascal team for the amazing product, whenever I miss my
teenage years with Turbo Pascal I fire up FreePascal and relax.

------
mikece
“Whoever thought Pascal is dead, should now think otherwise.”

I didn’t think it was dead, only _mostly_ dead.

With seemingly every language adding the ability to compile to WebAssembly I
wonder if we’ll see one or two languages come to the fore for converting FROM
WebAssembly in order to fix issues or add features or perform whatever general
maintenance needs are required before compiling back to WASM.

------
hwj
Reading the requirements on their website one might wonder whether the forgot
to update them a decade ago. But they are probably real.

